
SpaceX says 12,000 satellites isn’t enough, so it might launch another 30k - wil_I_am_27
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/spacex-might-launch-another-30000-broadband-satellites-for-42000-total/
======
downrightmike
"SpaceX said yesterday that it plans to deploy satellite broadband in the
Northern United States and Canada as soon as next year. SpaceX recently asked
the FCC for permission to adjust the orbital spacing of its satellites, a
change that would let the company also cover the Southern US by the end of
next year.

Global coverage could follow shortly after that if SpaceX's predictions prove
accurate. The company said yesterday that it can provide full coverage of the
populated world after 24 launches and had previously said it could make 24
Starlink launches in 2020."

I'd be happy to see cox, comcast, verizon and any other Bell go to hell.

------
not_a_cop75
Dyson Ring, here we come.

